# Quiz - Which Maia are you?



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 29, 2022)

_Which Maia are you?_



https://www.quotev.com/quiz/8858312/Which-Maia-are-you



This is what I got:

Ilmarë​You are most like Ilmarë. She is the handmaiden of Varda and chief of the Maiar along with her brother Eönwë.
Like her, you are a calm and compassionate soul. You are very wise and have an understanding of things that goes deeper than just being intelligent. You are a good listener and your friends often come to you for advice. People easily trust you and you would never abuse that trust.
If everyone was as compassionate and understanding as you are, the world would be a better place.​


----------



## Lithóniel (May 29, 2022)

Wait, why is this actually true? 😮


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 30, 2022)

Lithóniel said:


> Wait, why is this actually true? 😮


Olórin was not just a Maia of Manwë - he also served Varda, Irmo and Nienna. He was associated with light and fire, much like Varda, yet his ways often took him to Nienna, from whom he learned pity and patience.

It's intriguing how certain Maiar serve more than one Vala.

In my case, I switched between many Valar. Basically, my history went like this:

(1) Maia of Námo and Irmo → (2) Maia of Manwe and Varda → (3) Ninth Arata → (4) Maia of Námo and Nienna → (5) Maia of Manwe and Varda


----------



## Lithóniel (May 30, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> (1) Maia of Námo and Irmo → (2) Maia of Manwe and Varda → (3) Ninth Arata → (4) Maia of Námo and Nienna → (5) Maia of Manwe and Varda


Woah that’s a lot!


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 30, 2022)

Lithóniel said:


> Woah that’s a lot!


Yes, I know.

Carrying many burdens of the world; an air of mystery and mysticism; a bit of intuitive foresight; learning to sense and communicate through the _féa;_ having a dream about the Valar; heightened empathy; being able to see though others; learning to sense the winds; learning to read the clouds, the Moon and now the Stars...

_Many abilities I have indeed learnt from them, yet there shall always be more to come..._


----------



## Persephone (May 30, 2022)

You are most like Melian. She was a Maia of Estë and Vána. She was married to Elu Thingol and is the mother of Lúthien. She created the Girdle of Melian to protect Doriath from unwelcome intruders.
Like her, you are wise and compassionate. You care deeply for the people around you and would give up everything to protect them. You are calm and intelligent and find joy in sharing your knowledge with other people. You like being around people and you make friends easily. You are a very passionate individual and when you love someone, you love them with whole your heart.
Your loved ones should cherish you, for there are few people who are as loving and kind as you.

Oh...well


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 30, 2022)

What? Those seem like pretty good qualities. 🙂


----------



## Persephone (May 30, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> What? Those seem like pretty good qualities. 🙂


just that they are kinda lame... 😂 it screams mother... which I am proud to be... just thought I had a bit more warrior inside, but I guess I am far too calm to hold a battle ax. Only weapon I wield these days is a frying pan 🙄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 30, 2022)

Hey -- those things are deadly weapons! 😳


----------



## Persephone (May 30, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey -- those things are deadly weapons! 😳
> View attachment 13524




... and the description of Melian... all the singing she does ... LOL! It's like the quiz knew too much... 

SIDENOTE: I love Xena


----------



## Elassar (Jun 27, 2022)

Eonwe after doing the quiz


----------

